# Laptop mit sehr guter webcam



## Weedies (16. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute, meine Frau möchte sich ein Laptop kaufen. Da ich leider keine Ahnung davon habe, Frage ich doch mal euch Experten. Der Laptop sollte möglichst günstig sein. Das wichtigste ist eine sehr gute webcam, da wir oft getrennt voneinander sind (arbeits bedingt). Das Display sollte nicht zu klein sein und es muss ein Betriebssystem haben. Für Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.
P.s. der preisrahmen sollte 600 Euro nicht übersteigen.


----------



## iTzZent (16. Februar 2014)

Das Gerät habe ich gerade für einen älteren Kunden gekauft:

MSI CR70-2M-P345W7 (001758-SKU10) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Pentium 3550M, 2x 2.30GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: Intel  HD Graphics (IGP), HDMI • Display: 17.3", 1600x900, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 2.0, 2x USB 3.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 5in1 • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen •  Gewicht: 2.90kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie:  zwei Jahre
*450,-

*Mehr als ausreichend schnell, halbwegs anständige Qualität, anständiger Preis und die Webcam macht auch anständige Bilder. Er nutzt das Gerät auch für Skype und ist damit zufrieden. Abgesehen vom Keyboard welches für meinen Geschmack zu stark nachgibt (einem Laien fällt das nicht auf), ist es ein solides Gerät. Windows 7 ist hier inkl, alledings nur als Recovery Image zum selber brennen.... ich empfehle da eine "frische" Installation durchzuführen, da MSI recht viel unnütze Tools installiert hat, welche das System recht stark ausbremen. Dafür brauchst du denn aber eine "originale" Windows DVD, aber die kann man legal runterladen, da kann ich dir denn auch behilflich sein.

Medion Akoya E7221, Pentium 2020M, 4GB RAM, 500GB (MD98321/30015380) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Pentium 2020M, 2x 2.40GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: Intel  HD Graphics (IGP), HDMI • Display: 17.3", 1600x900, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 6in1 (SD/SDHC/SDXC/MMC/MS/MS Pro) •  Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: Windows 8 64bit • Akku:  Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen • Gewicht: 3.00kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock •  Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*ca. 470,-

*Testbericht: Test Medion Akoya E7221-MD98297 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Auch ein sehr anständiges Gerät ! Hier gibt es noch einen 2. HDD Schacht, so das man später noch eine SSD nachrüsten kann. Des weiteren gibt es hier gleich Windows 8 (Update auf 8.1 kostenlos) dazu, und das inkl Datenträger. Die Tools und Treiber befinden sich auf einer seperaten DVD, so das man problemlos eine saubere Installation durchführen kann.

Medion Akoya E7227, Pentium 3550M, 4GB RAM, 1TB SSHD (MD98574) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Pentium 3550M, 2x 2.30GHz • RAM: 4GB  (1x 4GB) • Festplatte: 1TB SSHD (8GB SSD-Chase) • optisches Laufwerk:  DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: Intel HD Graphics (IGP), HDMI • Display: 17.3",  1600x900, non-glare • Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN •  Wireless: WLAN 802.11a/b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 6in1  (SD/SDHC/SDXC/MMC/MS/MS Pro) • Webcam: keine Angabe •  Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 8 Zellen • Gewicht:  3.30kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*499,-

*Der Nachfolger mit besserer CPU (Haswell Basis) und besserer HDD (SSHD). Des weiteren ist hier gleich Windows 8.1 drauf (wie beim Vorgänger inkl Datenträger). Die Webcam ist auch hier auf anständigem Niveau. (hat Geizhals nicht aufgeführt, ist aber vorhanden).

Medion Akoya P7815, Core i3-3110M, 8GB RAM, 1TB (MD98697) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i3-3110M, 2x 2.40GHz • RAM: 8GB  (2x 4GB) • Festplatte: 1TB SSHD (8GB SSD-Cache) • optisches Laufwerk:  DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GT 730M, 2GB, HDMI • Display:  17.3", 1600x900, non-glare • Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN •  Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 6in1  (SD/SDHC/SDXC/MMC/MS/MS Pro) • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: Windows 8 64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen • Gewicht:  3.00kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*549,-

*Testbericht: Test Medion Akoya P7815-MD98063 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Das wäre denn das non+Ultra. Anständige CPU, halbwegs spieletauglich, 8GB Ram, 1TB SSHD und Win8 ist auch dabei. Auch hier gibt es einen 2. HDD Schacht. Das Gehäuse ist das gleiche wie beim E7221. Das Gerät wäre meine Empfehlung


----------

